# Fresh Pet Vital and Tuna



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw this at Petsmart last week and was wondering if anyone uses this? I am thinking adding it to the list of toppers that we use on Casper's food. 

I'm also wondering if tuna is okay to add as a topper? I know that some people use sardines as a topper but not sure if tuna is ok cause of the mercury?

Thank you!


----------

